# New Zipp and the spacer didnt fit on the Shimano freehub



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

I just got used in great condition Zipp 404 Tub and I wanted to fit my Shimano 10 speed cassette on the free-hub body which is Shimano (red color free-whell). For my surprise the spacer which suppose to fit between the hub and the cassette couldn't slide down the free-wheel....any advice?


----------

